# Line was as tight as a BANJO string (Fat Jax)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

1/2 the spool before she made the turn.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well what was it?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What is drag at strike set at?

Oh, lose the jaws theme. We'd rather hear the reel..lol


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fake. Jet ski was pulling drag to film this ad. Or the preset drag is way off.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

This thing was pulling it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

hlnx93 said:


> this thing was pulling it.


lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have nothing to fake, the drag on my Tiagra reels is set for something between 25 and 28 Lbs at strike.... enough for the mono to make that "tinkling smashing stretching" sound as it rolls off. Here a still from the video, I'm guessing something like 300 Lb Bull.... tremendous heavy, stocky, feisty specimen about 8 - 9 ft long... I hope to get the vid completed and up tomorrow or Tuesday.... 

What's your thoughts on the fresh wounds on her? It was about the size of a softball. There were some more tooth marks in her, below the spot below her dorsal, I'm thinking breeding for next years brood.

PS, I agree about the reel clicker, but it was off and the GoPro was in the underwater housing......


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Most likely mating wounds. What tiagra is that? Hard to tell. 50 or 80?

I'd still like to hear that stretching, smashing, tinkling of line or clicker.

Still no luck on my tiagras. 2 sharks and neither could pull a lick of drag.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Were you in the neighborhood of Katherine "the great white"?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reelbait said:


> Were you in the neighborhood of Katherine "the great white"?


 ha ha , that's what my first thought was, but not that I know of..... ya never know though...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd like to think a 2500lb great white would pull drag a Little quicker than that. Doubt you'd turn it too lol. Would take a lot.

Maybe a tiger?


----------

